# You know you're tired when...



## Rydian (Nov 30, 2010)

... there's a slice of homemade chocolate cake sitting there and you're _too lazy to eat it_.


----------



## basher11 (Nov 30, 2010)

nah i'll eat that in 3 seconds.

too good to ignore.


----------



## narutofan777 (Nov 30, 2010)

yeah i guess so, sleeping is more pleasurable after all.


----------



## monkat (Nov 30, 2010)

Not a fan of chocolate.

Or cake.

I was given a piece of chocolate in psych today, and I ate it. My lord, I was bouncing off the walls all class...when we had a group assignment, I said that the project was on like donkey kong, and was trying to remember the DK rap the whole time...

It may have been alcohol


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 30, 2010)

Well. there's a more fitting analogy for me:

When you've got lots of beer but you're too lazy to drink it. 
(That's when I knew I was getting sick)


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 30, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Well. there's a more fitting analogy for me:
> 
> When you've got lots of beer but you're too lazy to drink it.
> (That's when I knew I was getting sick)


Too lazy to drink beer? That sounds more like a contradiction


----------



## Sterling (Nov 30, 2010)

When you're so tired that a random thought about cheese cake causes you to make the revelation the Walter from Fringe, also played Denethor in The Return of the King.


----------



## Jolan (Nov 30, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> ... there's a slice of homemade chocolate cake sitting there and you're _too lazy to eat it_.


Hey, at least you're not getting fatter....but you're not getting thinner either...


----------



## Trollology (Nov 30, 2010)

Jolan said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sterling (Nov 30, 2010)

Trollology said:
			
		

> Jolan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rydian (Nov 30, 2010)

Okay, that cake sucked.


----------



## Veho (Nov 30, 2010)

You waited too long, it got stale.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 30, 2010)

I ate some after I got offline and before I went to bed, it sucked.

My grandma made it.  The cake itself was all dense, and the icing was almost liquid.


----------



## Xale (Nov 30, 2010)

you know your tired when your too lazy to go to sleep


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 30, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> When you're so tired that a random thought about cheese cake causes you to make the revelation the Walter from Fringe, also played Denethor in The Return of the King.


He also played Meurik in Stargate SG-1.


----------



## DeadLocked (Nov 30, 2010)

Oh is this one of _those_ threads?... Okay.

You know you're tired when you hurt yourself but are too lazy to swear or say 'OW'
You know you're tired when you try to go to the toilet but you fall face first into the back wall
You know you're tired when you try to sing the lyrics to a song but end up mumbling and foaming at the mouth
You know you're tired when you try to eat with a knife and fork but instead of cutting the food you cut the fork and instead of putting the fork in your mouth you stab your face
You know you're tired when you get to college and listen to the teacher instead of talk to your friends
You know you're tired when you run out of coffee and resort to drinking medicines for sustenance
You know you're tired when you try to turn on your laptop with your forehead or nose
You know you're tired when you turn off the light as you walk into the bathroom and turn it on as you leave
You know you're tired when you misread every word in a sentence as a dirty word and have no idea what is going on
You know you're tired if you read all of these 'You know you're tired if' scenarios.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 30, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Sterl500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never watched Stargate.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 30, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Maybe you should.

And I've never watched The Return of the King.


----------



## Jolan (Dec 1, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Sterl500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Posting to refresh my undying love for you.
STARGATE HO!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 1, 2010)

Jolan said:
			
		

> STARGATE HO!


What did you call me?


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Dec 1, 2010)

you know you're tired when you fall asleep behind the wheel


----------



## Jolan (Dec 1, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Jolan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My bro?


----------



## PeregrinFig (Dec 1, 2010)

You know you're tired when you're asleep.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 3, 2010)

PeregrinFig said:
			
		

> You know you're tired when you're asleep.


You know you were tired when you woke up.


----------

